# Who here likes Hello Kitty?



## Pink_minx (Sep 4, 2005)

I havent really been into Hello Kitty stuff until NOW! I was looking through ebay looking for some book bags for school and purses and found the cutest ones that were Hello Kitty brand. 
Sooooooo I bought this bag that has cute crystals around the kitten and a lil chain hanging from hello kitty so cute!









Then I bought a quilted leather heart purse!




sooo cuute just thought I would share with you guys


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2005)

umm.. i've been a hello kitty FREAK since i was like 2!!! i can't even begin to count the amount of hello kitty stuff i've collected! in fact i just bougth another hello kitty cell phone holder and a hello kitty stuffed animal today!!! aahh!! i LOVE her!!! my dh thinks i'm psycho but i don't care!!! HK RULES!!!


----------



## Janice (Sep 5, 2005)

I am also totally enamored with HK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I collect a ton of stuff though it's slowed down over the past year.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cute stuff!

I'm not a huge collector by any means but when we went to Japan last year on vacation, we went to Hello Kitty world - kind of like a mini Disney for littler kids with characters doing shows and rides and games and all sorts of merchandise.  Fun times.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

me too!! I love it, while I dont collect it, I do pick up things here and there...my daughter has 3 hello kitty lipgloss duos!! They are SOOOOOOOO cute!!

those bags are SO cute!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah I know they have the cutest things.  I want to go to Japan haha they have a lot more Hello Kitty stuff that I never seen in the U.S.  I was going to get a Christian Dior purse which I know its really expensive! but I saw this Hello Kitty purse and thought the style and color matches me more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh they have the cutest stuff!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 5, 2005)

that is such a cute bag..I was really into hello kitty and all the Sanrio characters a long time ago. i still think it is cute but i gave al my stuff to my little cousin cuz i had no room for it anymore. Heh OMG the hello kity on ur bag kinda looks like shes flippin us off..lol.


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

omg that's so cute!

I'm OBSESSED with Hello Kitty...anything I see that's Hello Kitty, I start squealing and I just HAVE to have it.  ♥


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_omg that's so cute!

I'm OBSESSED with Hello Kitty...anything I see that's Hello Kitty, I start squealing and I just HAVE to have it.  ♥_

 
Yeah they have the cutest bags!
Haha Miss_MAC it does look like the kitty is flippin the finger I kinda like it LOL like a bad ass kitten.


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Sep 12, 2005)

I love hello kitty.  I think she is so cute!  And those bags you got...those bags are too cute!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello Kitty is just tooooo cute! I love your bags...*envious!*


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 13, 2005)

That bag looks so cute.  I love Hello Kitty...I don't think I'll ever get sick of it.  I used to be more of a pekkle fanatic but they d/c him.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 13, 2005)

like hello kitty? I work at the damn store! lol


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

I love hello kitty! I got the cutest hello kitty pajamas in the sanrio store in the mall of america a month ago


----------



## dreams (Oct 1, 2005)

I've LOVED HK since I was a kid!! You've just gotta love that cat!!!!! 

Nice bag btw!!!


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

I like Hello Kitty, I really do, but she's just so overexposed, these days.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 3, 2005)

I live near a HK store, it's my second home *LOL*


----------



## tania_nia (Dec 16, 2007)

I love hello kitty seriously! I have a reversible handbag, a tote bag, a pin, necklaces, shirts, all kinds of stuff. My fav item is either my Hello Kitty pillow that I can plug my iPod into and music plays out of a speaker located in her bow or my purple hello kitty fleece blanket my mom made me. Perfect for cold kansas nights!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 16, 2007)

I LOVE Hello Kitty and collect pretty much anything. I just happen to be wearing a HK tee righ tnow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 16, 2007)

Im seriously obsessed to the point it spills over into all parts of my life.. jewlery,clothing, kitchen appliances, CAR STUFF lol the list goes on


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been buying Hello Kitty stuff for 7 years now.  I have purses, wallets, pajamas, jackets, shirts, car stuff, etc.  I even have my 2 year old granddaughter into Hello Kitty stuff too


----------



## Nox (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello Kitty freak, checking in!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 19, 2007)

I vote, YES.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

My babysitter was a GOD SEND as she introduced me to Hello Kitty.  I find that I favor more jewelry and clothing in this area.  Tarina Tarantino's Pink Head collections are so pretty and cute!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 26, 2007)

omg I LOVE hello kitty ..


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 26, 2007)

I Love It!!


----------



## anickia (Dec 26, 2007)

i am obsessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why not mac do a hello kitty collection. that would be the greatest


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 27, 2007)

me tooooo, I love it


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

i am INLOVE with Hello Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think shes the cutest thing ever!! I have a few hello kitty makeup cabinets/drawers, a couple purses.. and some other shit hello kitty. i am always talking to my bf about hello kitty.. lol hes like SHUTUP!


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 28, 2007)

I like Hello Kitty but I LOVE Sanrio!! San-x too, but that's aother story... ^_^


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 28, 2007)

I HATE Hello Kitty, blegh, too cutesy for me...


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Hello Kitty, I have PJ's, socks, lipglosses, t-shirts. H&M have loads of Hello Kitty stuff in the Uk.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love Hello Kitty, I have PJ's, socks, lipglosses, t-shirts. H&M have loads of Hello Kitty stuff in the Uk._

 

OMG really???!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

I love Hello Kitty! I miss my Hello Kitty mobile phone, it broke


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

Oops double post


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 5, 2008)

i love hello kitty. i have tons of hello kitty stuff. the one thing i currently want is the waffle maker from target, it's adorable!


----------



## la.petite (Jan 5, 2008)

I love Hello Kitty since my ex-boyfriend brought me a HK purse from his holiday in China ^^
I don't have SO much stuff, but I'm still collecting


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Kitty Strange - Hello Kitty Hell



Cute website.......I think the man who edits this is as obsessed as his wife, but will not admit it.


One thing boggles my mind....how come if HK is the spokesperson for Sanrio has no mouth?


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 6, 2008)

hello kitty obsessor checking in, i have two traincases, gym bag, digital camera, pens, notepads, mirror compact along with a whole HEAP of other stuff, im gonna do my bathroom with a Hello Kitty theme


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Hello Kitty Strange - Hello Kitty Hell



Cute website.......I think the man who edits this is as obsessed as his wife, but will not admit it.


One thing boggles my mind....how come if HK is the spokesperson for Sanrio has no mouth?_

 
She does have a mouth- it's just covered by 'fur'.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love how Sanrio is catering towards older colectors. She doesn't come in just baby pink items anymore. Plain leather bags in black or brown, Chanel inspired bags and cashmere sweaters from the Victoria Couture line sold in Neiman Marcus, Hello Kitty is finally for adults and I am very happy!


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't like pink, and the only thing about me that's girly is my love of cosmetics, but I've always always always loved Hello Kitty and Sanrio since I was a really little girl.

I'll be 35 this year.  Still haven't outgrown my love of Sanrio and Hello Kitty.


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been into Hello Kitty since I as a small child. Every month my mom would take me to Sanrio to get something nw. My 5 month old daughter's nursery is Hello Kitty. I mean everything. My husband is sooooo over Hello Kitty, but I plan to spoil my daughter the same way that I was spoiled.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Hello Kitty all the stuff is SO cute! I have a few clothing items from Hot Topic and the Toys R Us in New York Times Square and some little note cards/pens. SO sweet!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_OMG really???!_

 
Yeah, they have had a lot over the past few years. Bra's, underwear, PJ's cute rain jackets, slippers, lip glosses and a little makeup line that wasn't very good but it was cute stuff.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think I could be anymore in love with Hello Kitty than I already am! It's an obsession I share with my 3 year old cousin.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

I love HK especislly blingy HK items, I think she's so cute and you can never be too old for HK as long as you go for more understated items.


----------

